# Installer Windows 10 sur Mac A1181



## PedroMAC (3 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai récupéré un vieux Mac A1181 en clavier Qwerty, sur lequel j'ai réussi à faire tourner Windows 10 32bits Home premium : j'ai enlevé le DD, je l'ai monté sur un PC, j'y ai installé W10 et j'ai remis le DD sur le Mac.
W10 boot bien sur le Mac et j'ai réussi à installer le clavier et le trackpad Apple ainsi que le son.

Mon pb est que le Mac reboote sans raison de temps en temps ou désactive le clavier, le trackpad et la souris externe branchée en USB. Il faut que je la débranche et rebranche pour la retrouver.
J'ai aussi 3 pilotes à installer et que je ne trouve pas pour W10 et je pense que le problème vient de là : Counter performance driver, unkown driver et un HUB USB mal installé.
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider à finaliser l'installation de ces pilotes, ben c'est cool. Je ne les trouve pas dans le zip bootcamp 4.0.4255.
Merci à vous.

Pedro.


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2019)

PedroMAC a dit:


> J'ai récupéré un vieux Mac A1181 en clavier Qwerty


Houla, il n'est pas tout jeune, ce modèle oscille entre 2006 et 2009... https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-lookup/?search_keywords=a1181 ...alors lequel ?

Ce que tu ne dis pas, sous quelle version d'OS X il fonctionne ? De plus ce qui m'étonne c'est ceci...


PedroMAC a dit:


> j'ai réussi à faire tourner Windows 10 32bits Home premium : j'ai enlevé le DD, je l'ai monté sur un PC, j'y ai installé W10 et j'ai remis le DD sur le Mac.


...surtout s'il y a déjà en place une partition d'OS X ! Ce qui me stupéfie est que tu mentionnes avoir installé une version de Windows 10 alors qu'au maximum il ne serait possible avec ce modèle que d'installer Windows 7 !


PedroMAC a dit:


> Mon pb est que le Mac reboote sans raison de temps en temps ou désactive le clavier, le trackpad et la souris externe branchée en USB. Il faut que je la débranche et rebranche pour la retrouver.


Encore une inconnue, ton MBP redémarre sur quoi, OS X ou Windows ?


PedroMAC a dit:


> J'ai aussi 3 pilotes à installer et que je ne trouve pas pour W10 et je pense que le problème vient de là : Counter performance driver, unkown driver et un HUB USB mal installé.


C'est un problème de pilote/driver pour les ports USB qui a priori ne sont pas reconnus sous Windows. Si dans le package des pilotes/drivers qu'Assistant Boot Camp fait télécharger et que l'exécution du fichier Setup.exe ne résout pas le problème, il n'y aura pas d'autre solution que de tenter de faire une mise à jour depuis Windows en allant dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques. Ce dernier affiche lorsqu'il y a un défaut sur des pilotes, une icône en forme de triangle jaune contenant un point d'exclamation.


----------



## PedroMAC (3 Mars 2019)

Bonjour Locke et merci de ta réponse.

Alors le DD est l'original du Mac, mais je l'ai reformaté, passé en NTFS intégralement (1 seule partition) et fait démarrer W10 en l'ayant installé auparavant sur un PC.

Voici les caractéristiques de mon Mac après avoir rentré son ID sur le site que tu m'as conseillé :




Intro. May 15, 2007 Disc. November 1, 2007
Order MB062LL/A Model A1181 (EMC 2139)
Family Mid-2007 ID MacBook2,1
RAM 2 GB VRAM 64 MB
Storage 120 GB HDD Optical 8X DL "SuperDrive"
 Complete MacBook "Core 2 Duo" 2.16 13" (White) Specs 
MacBook "Core 2 Duo" 2.16 13" (White) 2.16 GHz Core 2 Duo (T7400) 

A noter qu'il a 2Go RAM et non 1 comme indiqué sur le site.

Est-ce que tu crois que je peux remettre Lion 7.5 et lancer boot camp depuis cet OS pour installer proprement Windows 7 ? Ensuite je passe au W10 depuis une version bien installée de W7.

Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2019)

PedroMAC a dit:


> Alors le DD est l'original du Mac, mais je l'ai reformaté, passé en NTFS intégralement (1 seule partition) et fait démarrer W10 en l'ayant installé auparavant sur un PC.


C'est très étonnant, mais maintenant ce serait impossible, la carte mère refuserait le démarrage.


PedroMAC a dit:


> Est-ce que tu crois que je peux remettre Lion 7.5 et lancer boot camp depuis cet OS pour installer proprement Windows 7 ?


A la base ce vieux MBP était livré avec deux DVD de Tiger, il te sera impossible de réinstaller la moindre version d'OS X sans les DVD originaux, car la première installation à faire sera obligatoirement Tiger pour monter jusqu'à Lion. Tu auras un autre problème, car Lion n'est plus en téléchargement, de plus il était payant et uniquement que téléchargeable.


PedroMAC a dit:


> Ensuite je passe au W10 depuis une version bien installée de W7.


A une époque, il était possible d'installer Windows 7, puis de passer sous Windows 10 via une mise à jour, mais du temps a passé et Microsoft ne laisse plus cette possibilité. Comme tu le vois, tu es coincé, car le prix des DVD de Tiger que l'on ne peut plus trouver que sur eBay est à des prix prohibitifs.


----------

